# Remove and replace breast implants



## aprram77 (Dec 3, 2010)

When the physician removes breast implants and replaces them with new ones what cpt codes should I be billing? Do I use 19325 & 19330 both? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
April


----------



## gladys505 (Dec 3, 2010)

You would use 19340 following mastopexy, mastectomy or in reconstruction.

You would use 19325 for mammplasty, augmentation with prosthetic implant.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,
For removes breast implants and replaces them with new ones use cpt code 19325.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

